# What is my bird trying to communicate?



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

I am new to budgies (you definitely know this if you’ve seen any prior posts) and I’m wondering what my male budgie is communicating with his vocalizations and body language. Does anyone have a guess? He’s been on and off with mixed sounds, as well as beak grinding. I checked his food, water, and cage. Everything is fine on those fronts. Is he bored? Frustrated? Content? Just entertaining himself?
Video linked below so you can see and listen to him

I don’t know what this means 😭


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

dayclovers said:


> I am new to budgies (you definitely know this if you’ve seen any prior posts) and I’m wondering what my male budgie is communicating with his vocalizations and body language. Does anyone have a guess? He’s been on and off with mixed sounds, as well as beak grinding. I checked his food, water, and cage. Everything is fine on those fronts. Is he bored? Frustrated? Content? Just entertaining himself?
> Video linked below so you can see and listen to him
> 
> I don’t know what this means 😭



That is a very happy bird from what it looks like to me.
Male budgies typically make this kind of sound all day long when things are going their way.

Beak grinding is a sign of contentment that is usually followed up by sleepy time. But if he's spending his whole day chattering away like this, you're doing something right.

From the looks of the cage though, he needs more toys


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> From the looks of the cage though, he needs more toys


I am ALL about toys, in preparation I bought some of the (very few) bird-safe non-colored wood toys they had at my local pet store. But I read that you shouldn’t overcrowd the cage when they’re still getting used to a new space. I don’t know if that’s true but I am super open to recommendations on your favorite toys for them! My boy likes to hang out and be rascally, he seems more interested in what I’m doing than anything that I put in his cage. He will sit there and slow blink at me all day if I let him. But maybe I just haven’t found his “thing” yet. My girl is a total energetic nutcase and loves to climb up, down, and sideways. She also LOVES to eat. So some good toy recommendations for her would be great too 😁

Thank you for this response, all I want is happy birds 😭 I was worried that he might not be feeling well but it’s awesome to know that he’s probably just having a stellar day


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

dayclovers said:


> Thank you for this response, all I want is happy birds 😭 I was worried that he might not be feeling well but it’s awesome to know that he’s probably just having a stellar day


It's when they are quiet or screaming that you have to worry.
They are a lot like toddlers that way...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is happily chattering away to himself, almost sounds like he is trying to say some words, if you work at it you may find that he will begin to speak human words. Most budgies like swings so you can try that.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> He is happily chattering away to himself, almost sounds like he is trying to say some words, if you work at it you may find that he will begin to speak human words. Most budgies like swings so you can try that.


I didn't even think of that, with the speech.

@dayclovers , now's your chance to teach him some new words


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

what words should I teach him? I’m trying to think of things that won’t come back to haunt me 😂

Or maybe, I could mess with visitors by teaching him to say something like “who’s that man behind you?” 😭😂


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

dayclovers said:


> what words should I teach him? I’m trying to think of things that won’t come back to haunt me 😂


Common good ones are:
_His name_
Hello
Good bird
etc.

This may give you some ideas:


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

HEY SIRI OH MY GOODNESS 😂😂😂


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

"It's not my fault" and other favorite movie lines are always fun.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I love his voice and the line "This is birdphone" he sounds like Disco https://www.youtube.com/user/MsJumpinJude


----------



## Ziggy1 (Aug 17, 2021)

He sounds lovely. Maybe add some more perches and definitely toys.


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

New toys were added today- yay! It took a while to find things that I was satisfied with the safety of. These ones are not budgie specific, but rather are for small rodents. The brand is Oxbow, which is in general a very natural,







transparent company and I really like their products for various animals. So far, they seem to be enjoying them. Their cages look much more fun now, don’t you think?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looks great!!*


----------

